# Tell me about Jersey cows



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I have done a little research, and have learned things like origin of the breed, average weight, docile temperament, richest milk for butterfat and protein; you know, the "standard stuff"...... now I'd like to know the real facts from those of you who own Jerseys. Tell me all about life with Jersey cows. Please share both the pros and cons.

Thanks!
Kitty


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

they are the oneryest and the sweetest cow wrapped up in one.

have had jersey's for 5 years now, prefer them to others, looks workability, petability(yes sad but i find that necessary in a cow) My old mamma i can sit or lay on when she is laying down, she has sinus trouble and likes her face massaged arround eyes and nose, loves to have her brisket rubbed as well, comes when i call, never have to hunt her down unless she feels like exercising me which happens on occasion.

Niether of my oldest jerseys are fresh but are begging to be milked while i milk the one that is. They can be rather bossy with each other and have a pecking order. they are also great at chasing away dogs.

they do well on scrub like a goat but will do even better on quality. production varies with each cow, oldest milker does 5 gals a day with lots of cream , middle milker does 2 low cream( but stands so much better not a stomp) the newest milker was raised next to milking stall, and stood to milk the first time with out head gate or kickers! and she gives 2.5 lots of cream as a first calf heifer.

they are great personalities with great qualities, but can give trouble when they want too.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Grew up with 'em. You can call 'em across a creek they have to swim, but you cannot drive them where they don't want to go. The same cow that will wart you to death to be petted will fight you over a new calf, sometimes. Generally, if you can explain it to them,you can get them to do anything you want, but it has to be their idea. If you do get one you will be ruined.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

They've been known to mooooo...


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I've milked, and still milk, all sorts of breeds and crossbreds but the Jersey still takes the cake. The "standard" stuff is bang on as is what the others have said. Once you've owned a Jersey you will be spoilt for anything else. They can make you cry tears of frustration or tears of laughter, they are hardy and intelligent. The Jersey will be the first to the milking shed, the first out of the paddock, the first to learn her name. She will be happy to let you use her as an armchair while you eat your lunch and read your book in the sun - she may also attempt to share your lunch. They will learn to open sliding doors with their horns and push on every gate to see if it's latched or not. They are, in my mind, one of the most calming and therapeutic(sp?) cows to be around.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

I have found Jerseys to be the most sociable cows there is. They are not as large as other breeds, and grow slower. They will allways come and greet you and rarely will they be ornery. They are also the noisiest breed I've seen. If one of them sees you they will moo and honk for hours until you come! Holsteins are better dual purpose because they grow fast enough to make it worth raising them for meat.  Jerseys just take about 6-8 months longer to grow out. Jersey milk is better for butter and cream though. Holstein is more like "store bought" milk. Jersey milk tends to be yellow, which "non farmers" are disgusted at.

A funny story...We had one jersey that we used as our "cleanup crew." He was a bull calf raised for meat and we would tie him on a 100 foot rope where we needed to clean up grass or brush. He was used along the farm roads or in the yard, around barns, on the backside of the ponddam, anywhere we had to keep mowed but couldn't cut for hay. After a month, he learned the routine and I would go once a day and untie him, and we would walk together to the pond for him to drink, then back to his spot again. It got to the point that he would go on his own as soon as I slipped the rope off of him. Sometimes if the spot he was at had been eaten down though, he would stop before he got back and start munching on fresh grass! If he was tied and had eaten all he could there, he would moo until I would come and move him. We used him like that up until we butchered him at two years old. He was friendly until the end.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I loved my American Milking Devons, but I sold them, and kept my Jerseys. I know that over the years there have been all manner of breeds held up as 
the "Ultimate Homestead Cow", but in the end, the vast majority of folks with a "house cow" have Jerseys; I'm not wanting to squabble that point but there must be some very valid reasoning behind this choice, and this has been the choice made since Jerseys became available, while other "perfect homestead breeds" have become scarce, rare, or extinct.

My two ladies are given a square bale and a half of hay every day, and then every 4 or 5 days I skip a feeding so they will clean up what they have already nosed through. Hay costs me $2 a square bale, so at $3 a day to feed the two of them, the ladies are easy keepers. I do give them a 3# scoop of grain every day in winter to offset the energy lost to the cold weather. My little first calf heifer Tulip is yet giving just under 2 1/2 gallons of milk per day at her once a day milking, and she's 8 months into her lactation.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ronney said:


> I've milked, and still milk, all sorts of breeds and crossbreds but the Jersey still takes the cake. The "standard" stuff is bang on as is what the others have said. Once you've owned a Jersey you will be spoilt for anything else. They can make you cry tears of frustration or tears of laughter, they are hardy and intelligent. The Jersey will be the first to the milking shed, the first out of the paddock, the first to learn her name. She will be happy to let you use her as an armchair while you eat your lunch and read your book in the sun - she may also attempt to share your lunch. They will learn to open sliding doors with their horns and push on every gate to see if it's latched or not. They are, in my mind, one of the most calming and therapeutic(sp?) cows to be around.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


I agree. We have had Jerseys for 18 years now and they are wonderful. Good personalities, smart cows and wonderful creamy milk. I have to disagree with the one poster about the yellow milk causing disgust among non-farmers. We have many townfolks who buy our milk and they buy it because of the creaminess.  They forage and are a smaller cow so do well for homesteaders.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I loved my American Milking Devons, but I sold them, and kept my Jerseys. I know that over the years there have been all manner of breeds held up as
> the "Ultimate Homestead Cow", but in the end, the vast majority of folks with a "house cow" have Jerseys; I'm not wanting to squabble that point but there must be some very valid reasoning behind this choice, and this has been the choice made since Jerseys became available, while other "perfect homestead breeds" have become scarce, rare, or extinct.
> 
> My two ladies are given a square bale and a half of hay every day, and then every 4 or 5 days I skip a feeding so they will clean up what they have already nosed through. Hay costs me $2 a square bale, so at $3 a day to feed the two of them, the ladies are easy keepers. I do give them a 3# scoop of grain every day in winter to offset the energy lost to the cold weather. My little first calf heifer Tulip is yet giving just under 2 1/2 gallons of milk per day at her once a day milking, and she's 8 months into her lactation.


Thank you sooooo much for the feed amounts, I had been wondering about that, too! 

Next question is, can Jerseys eat alfalfa hay? We already buy good alfalfa hay for our goats, so we have that available if it is suitable. We also have pasture with buffalo grass and ragweed.... does ragweed give cow's milk an "off taste" like it does to goat milk? Also, at what age can they safely be bred?

I am asking for all kinds of input because my wonderful husband has fallen in love with a beautiful Jersey heifer calf. She is a triplet, 11 weeks old, and a little small for her age. She is nursing on a surrogate cow. I think he would bring her home in the truck right now if I said "ok"!!!!! 

The man who owns her wants $350 for her in January. He says at that age, we can bottle feed her with milk replacer and have no problems.

Tell me your thoughts!
Thanks.
Kitty <---- has raised Angus beef calves, but never a milk cow :shrug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Our Jersey, Dolly is everything everyone has said. 

Yes, they do well on alfalfa hay. We keep grass hay for the horses but raise alfalfa hay for Dolly.

She does have her horns and does test all the gates. We also tie her out in the fall when the fenced pasture gets thin. We only need to untie her and she heads to the barn (even though we are only milking in the mornings now).

One day, Paul left the gate latched, but not locked. Dolly discovered this and decided to go on a walk about about half mile up the road. We had a nieghbor call to let us know. Paul walked up there, called Dolly and the two of them walked back to the farm, no rope needed.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

HomesteadBaker said:


> Next question is, can Jerseys eat alfalfa hay? We already buy good alfalfa hay for our goats, so we have that available if it is suitable. We also have pasture with buffalo grass and ragweed.... does ragweed give cow's milk an "off taste" like it does to goat milk? Also, at what age can they safely be bred?


Yes, she can eat alfalfa hay, though she really shouldn't get straight alfalfa if thats all she's eating.....some grass would be good too. Our cows won't eat ragweed and the only time we notice an off-taste is if they get into a patch of wild garlic in the spring.

You say this hiefer is a triplet?? Triplet with what?? If she had any brothers, the chances are she is a freemartin and will never breed. How small is small for her age?? If she is too small, $350 sounds a little pricey for an unweaned calf. Especially a triplet.... :shrug: She might be ok, but I'd be very careful. Do you know the seller?? Do you trust him?? Was she born on his farm??


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

I am on DHIA test, and the jerseys as a whole are the same as the holsteins, BF and Protein wise. The cross we are milking had the highest BF (6.0%), she is a JerseyXHolstein.


Taste? After drinking the Jersey only milk, compared to the mixed milk. I can't tell any difference in taste. But what I find funny is the fact other breeds are thought to have less BF, and Prot. Yet I have seen many records with other breeds with higher BF and Prot than some Jerseys. Records like 5.2BF, 3.4Prot, etc. I had a holstein test 5.4%BF, prot was lower than 3.0. But since BF makes the color of the milk, that is high.


Genetics in any breed affects the protein. Because I have noticed with the various holsteins, and Jerseys, they are all different with the same diet. Some are above 3.0, some are lower.


All jerseys are different, and the key is to get a Jersey that is from a family with good BF and Prot numbers.


Jeff


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

JeffNY said:


> IAll jerseys are different, and the key is to get a Jersey that is from a family with good BF and Prot numbers.


And even more important(as with any animal), a good personality!! If the cow gives awesome milk, but is a pain in the rear to handle.......the milk is not going to make you love her!!  Every cow is an individual.....just make sure you get one you like.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

On the subject of Jersey attitudes, or living with a Jersey house cow, everyone ought to try to see the short film (15 minute),* TULIP*. It's an Australian film from back about 2000, but it's a great little film about how the Jersey house cow becomes part of the family, and how they have a mind of their own on certain matters.


----------



## copesq (Nov 19, 2003)

Where is the film TULIP available?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i have never heard of a cow having triplets, twins are rare and often the female is sterile if the other twin is male, I would talk to my vet for information.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I really don't know where to buy a copy; maybe a library could get it?

I saw it on the Sundance Channel.

Here is a link to some great comments on the film:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0211691/usercomments


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have owned, milked and tended Jerseys off and on for fifty + years. Pretty much agree with most of what has been said above. I suspect this will draw a lot of disagreement but there it is anyway. In my opinion they don't tolerate cold weather as well as some other breeds and the calves are a little delicate, not quite as hardy as my Dexters. But I still love the old fashioned type Jerseys and would have a couple if I could find them at a reasonable price and distance.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, we had a neighbor near Woodland, Idaho who had triplets around three years ago...think it was a Limousin. Will post pix as soon as I can find them!


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

We had a neighbor near Woodland, Idaho who had triplets around three years ago...think it was a Limousin. There was a story about it in our local paper, with pictures that I scanned onto my hard drifve. Will post pix as soon as I can find them!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't give alfalfa hay to a soon to deliver Jersey heifer. It will definetely put her in milk fever. Jerseys are the best cow for a family farm - the milk is the best for all purpose and taste. They are cantankerous and will only do what they want to do. We had one that got into the corn bin and ate herself to death.... We were newbies to the whole farming thing and didn't really know what to expect since she'd done it before and survived...... By the time we spent >$600 on vet bills, she passed and we miss her still. We ended up getting another just this past summer and look forward to raw milk when we wean her calf!

I would just be aware of the milk fever issues when you breed and be prepared! Good luck too! We paid $900 for a 4 yr old with a young bull calf here in our area and thought we were getting an ok deal.....


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

luvrulz said:


> We paid $900 for a 4 yr old with a young bull calf here in our area and thought we were getting an ok deal.....


That was a very good deal.


----------



## glenberryfarm (Sep 16, 2004)

We have had our Jersey for almost 2 years. She is our first cow. If I had more room, I would have more. It is true that one cow each as much as 5 goats, but it does seem their milk and cream is more versatile. They do test gates, but only to be near you. One morning I awoke to Clara laying on the front porch in front of the door-apparently waiting for us to get up. The temperment stuff is all true. You can lay with her in field and share your lunch.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, it looks like both mine and Wilhelm's posts got deleted in the forum's hiccup, so I will post the updated info on the Jersey calf again. 

As I stated before, she heifer was a triplet... both siblings died.... we were told that both were heifers. She was born on a dairy and sold at auction with the bull calves that were born at the dairy because the owners did not want to bother with her. She has been nursing on a surrogate cow since she was purchased from the auction house. She has had no health problems, but being a triplet, she is small for her age. She is about 12 weeks old, and the asking price is $325.

So tell us your thoughts..... and a "yay" or "nay" vote based on your Jersey cow instincts.

Thanks
Kitty (& Bill... a.k.a. Wilhelm)


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

A young Jersey Bull tried to show his affection for me-- he took the rebuff from his owner with nothing more than a sad look in his eyes I wonder if Charley Brown got sold as a sire or for hamburger........ Ah well


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

HomesteadBaker said:


> As I stated before, she heifer was a triplet... both siblings died.... we were told that both were heifers. She was born on a dairy and sold at auction with the bull calves that were born at the dairy because the owners did not want to bother with her. She has been nursing on a surrogate cow since she was purchased from the auction house. She has had no health problems, but being a triplet, she is small for her age. She is about 12 weeks old, and the asking price is $325.


Ok, I know I am repeating myself, but *do you trust* the people who are selling her and the breeder?? Many dishonest people would leap at the chance to sell a useless freemartin as a heifer......not saying *they* are, but its heartbreaking to find out after pouring 1-1/2 to 2 years of your time, money and heart into a "heifer" only to find out that she will never breed. I was once sold a freemartin under the guise of a heifer, raised this beautiful swiss/Jersey girl for two years, then had to haul her to a slaughter auction as I couldn't stand to eat my baby. It was a hard lesson.
I believe a vet can do a check on heifers to see if they are freemartins. I think I would have her checked out first. If she is a heifer....go for it!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

If she was really one of triplet heifers there shouldn't be a problem but unfortunately you only have their word for it. To that end I would follow Emily's advice and have her vetted. I know this is added expense but it could be cheap in comparison to paying $325 for an animal that isn't able to do the job you purchased her for.

If she's vetted ok, go for it. As I said in an earlier post, once you've owned a Jersey, you'll be spoilt for anything else.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

A freemartin has (usually) a tuft of hair on their bum. Not sure of the technical name, but it is on the 'droopy bit of skin below where they poo and pee. I dont think it is the vulva.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I've never heard of this Valmai - anyone else hear about this? I have a heifer calf I'm wondering about....

Niki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

dezeeuwgoats said:


> I've never heard of this Valmai - anyone else hear about this? I have a heifer calf I'm wondering about....
> 
> Niki


Our freemartin did not have this. Neither did the blind freemartin our neighbor sold us cheap to butcher. Niki, why are you wondering about your heifer calf, any particular reason??


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily - I bought her cheap at the auction, lol. She had an ear tag with her birth date on it - she was eight weeks old when we bought her. A holstein looking cross - I posted pictures of her when I first got her. I think I paid around $90 and she was weaned, although I put her back on goats milk for a few more months. 

I figured at the price, even if she was a free martin , it was a good deal. I checked her vulva this afternoon - yup, long, long tufts of hair on either side. Darn it - need to find my son another heifer calf!

Niki


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I wouldn't touch that calf at that price with a ten foot pole.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

wwubben - here in Arizona, a soaking wet holstein bull will cost a couple hundred dollars, no dehorning, no castration, etc. If you are going to raise for meat - why not take a healthy, bright eyed and bushy tailed,dehorned, weaned, eight week old free-martin at a fraction of the cost? 

Unless there is something wrong with eating a free martin that I don't know about?

Niki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

dezeeuwgoats said:


> Emily - I bought her cheap at the auction, lol. She had an ear tag with her birth date on it - she was eight weeks old when we bought her. A holstein looking cross - I posted pictures of her when I first got her. I think I paid around $90 and she was weaned, although I put her back on goats milk for a few more months.
> 
> I figured at the price, even if she was a free martin , it was a good deal. I checked her vulva this afternoon - yup, long, long tufts of hair on either side. Darn it - need to find my son another heifer calf!
> 
> Niki


Ah, yes a freemartin is possible then. But I have had heifers with those tufts of hair too......I sure would have the vet check her before making up your mind.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

dezeeuwgoats said:


> Unless there is something wrong with eating a free martin that I don't know about?
> 
> Niki


Nope, their quite delicious!


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

wwubben said:


> I wouldn't touch that calf at that price with a ten foot pole.


I'm thinking this guy is right. 
I would find another Jersey heifer. I think you are on the right track buying a Jersey though it won't take too long for any two personalilties to "blend" and bond - yours and hers - and you will find that you will have as much affection for your cow as you do for your dog or cat.
The smaller ones with horns are absolutely beautiful to the point of being poetic personified.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If this heifer is *truly* a heifer(vet checked), healthy, and bright-eyed......she is worth $350 easily. Around here you can't buy a Jersey heifer cheaper than $400 and thats ones that are going through the auction and have picked up who knows what on their way through.
As I said....*IF*.


----------

